

Clever: A Game in plain HTML (no JavaScript, no Flash, no PHP) - edw519
http://blog.beef.de/2008/01/16/html-game/

======
hhm
When a child, I used to do that for writing interactive stories with .bat
files. Later I found a way to create small action games in .bat files, believe
me! "choice" was the key command there.

